# Emorroidi Rimedi



## mqrconinwq (May 8, 2013)

Le emorroidi&nbsp; la vita quotidiana un inferno! Come curare le emorroidi?&nbsp; Nei casi più lievi è sufficiente una corretta alimentazione per favorire la guarigione ma in situazioni gravi l’unica soluzione efficace è l’intervento chirurgico. Emorroidi Rimedi una serie di interventi ambulatoriali svolti in anestesia location come fotocoagulazione e legatura elastica possono curare le emorroidi.Come curare le emorroidi, cosa evitarePer accelerare il processo di guarigione ecco cosa è bene evitare:&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Mangiare alimenti speziati, piccanti oppure ricchi di sale&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Rimanere in piedi per molto tempo&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Stand up una vita troppo sedentaria&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Sforzarsi durante la defecazione&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Consumare nicotina, caffeina e Alcool&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Sollevare carichi pesanti&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Lavarsi con acqua gelida: il conseguente spasmo della muscolatura anale potrebbe causare lo strozzamento dei noduli emorroidaliCome curare le emorroidi, cosa fareCi sono accorgimenti in grado di ridurre l’infiammazione e restituire elasticità alle pareti venose quindi favorire la guarigione, ecco cosa farerediligere una Le Emorroidi ricca di acqua e fiber, per favorire l’evacuazione intestinaleBere natural con fermenti lattici vivi per rafforzare le difese immunitarieMangiare molta frutta e verduraCurare l’igiene anale con lavaggi di acqua tiepida e sapone acido: accelera la guarigione ed allontana il rischio di infezioneAsciugare sempre accuratamente la zona genitale e anale con un panno morbido di cotoneIndossare biancheria intima di cotone con elastici morbidi per non irritare la zona genitale e analeUsare carta igienica non colorata e non profumata per evitare il prurito anale che caratterizza le emorroidiLavare sempre&nbsp; le mani prima http://leemorroidi.blogspot.com/ toccare l’area genitale e anale, per evitare il rischio d’infezione.Come curare le Emorroidi Rimedi Naturali con metodi naturaliMolto efficaci sono le pomate da applicare localmente come up with con principi attivi ad azione capillarotropa-protettiva:L’Elicriso con proprietà antiedemigena, decongestionante, antidolorificaL’Amamelide con proprietà antiflogistiche, astringenti e cicatrizzantiL’Olio di jojoba oil con antiossidante ed emollientiPubblicato da Ould - De Simone il 29 aprile 2013


----------

